#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Linha tronco, telefonia para NOC e bases

## vaizard

Prezados, boa noite. (Peço desculpas se não for a área correta).

Hoje temos contrato com uma empresa de Voip para nossa central de atendimento NOC, porém, precisamos uma linha digitronco (não entendo direito essa parte). 
Já entramos em contato com a Oi porém, sem sucesso, não tem disponibilidade no momento. 
Gostaria de indicações ou algum contato direto caso alguém tenha.

Caso não, pode ser indicações do que podemos implantar para melhorar nosso atendimento ao cliente.

Desde já agradeço.

----------


## wilgel

Bom dia amigo, não sei se vai te ajudar, aqui no provedor eu uso o voip da fale mais, o serviço e muito bom, tem ura para gravações em caso de falhas de link, e só precisa de ter internet e instalar um aplicativo e pronto, tem serviço de ramais que é possivel falar com um tecnico que estiver na rua, claro se ele tiver internet, e o preço é legal, como falei não sei se te ajuda mas fica a dica.

----------


## daniellannes

> Bom dia amigo, não sei se vai te ajudar, aqui no provedor eu uso o voip da fale mais, o serviço e muito bom, tem ura para gravações em caso de falhas de link, e só precisa de ter internet e instalar um aplicativo e pronto, tem serviço de ramais que é possivel falar com um tecnico que estiver na rua, claro se ele tiver internet, e o preço é legal, como falei não sei se te ajuda mas fica a dica.


Custo da fale mais é bem bom, 4 anos pra cá eles ficaram fora 2 vezes apenas, uma delas foi quando pegou fogo no datacenter equinix, mas o serviço é bom. Mas esquece binar o número da tua empresa, eles binam um número nada ver


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## vaizard

Obrigado pela dica, hoje usamos os serviços da HIT TELECoM e pelo que você disse da Fale Mais são bem parecidos.




> Bom dia amigo, não sei se vai te ajudar, aqui no provedor eu uso o voip da fale mais, o serviço e muito bom, tem ura para gravações em caso de falhas de link, e só precisa de ter internet e instalar um aplicativo e pronto, tem serviço de ramais que é possivel falar com um tecnico que estiver na rua, claro se ele tiver internet, e o preço é legal, como falei não sei se te ajuda mas fica a dica.

----------


## Bruno

Aki uso DDR (digtronco) da GVT em elastisk/asterisk muito bom programa tudo

----------


## fhayashi

Digitronco seria o SIP trunk que vem da operadora?

Se sim, qual região está procurando? Hoje eu já uso mas andei pesquisando em outras localidades quando analisamos uma expansão para outro estado.

----------

